# Anyone prefer Semi auto DOA?



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

Does anyone on here prefer their semi autos with a* DOA trigger*? (or DAK ect.)

Not talking about designs like glock/m&p/kahr that are "more" SA than DA, mainly talking about *revolver-like triggers* like the Pf9/lc9/sig dak/p250 ect


Just curious....Myself i shoot glock better than anything


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I do like my HK USP 45 Tactical -- but I never use the DA trigger (always carry it "cocked & locked" like a 1911).


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

IMO DAO only has its place in pocket carry CCWs like the little Keltecs and such. The long heavy trigger pull doesnt help at all with accuracy but these guns arent made to use in a shootout either.

DA/SA combined with a safety I suppose are decent for LEO/military applications because they can be carried hammer down and less prone for the novice/ill trained person to have a ND.

I prefer striker fired pistols, no manual safety and no change in trigger pull.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Have a Sig 228 dak and really love that trigger.
it is short , crisp and light with the advantage of not having the hammer cocked


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

The reason i ask, is i just cant seem to shoot anything as well as i shoot Glock triggers

I have a Sig P250C 40. and i can shoot it well instinct shooting at average distances, but i can shoot my Glock 17 *far* better than the DOA-only trigger

It's just a little hard to master for me, I may end up selling the gun in favor of another 9mm, the 40. rounds just cost a little too much for the amount of ammo i like to go through


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Glock is double action only.... Are saying the trigger is better? If so I agree glocks have great double action triggers.....


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

Glock is technically a double action pull, but only due to internal mechanics, the sigs have a hammer that is truly DOA, just like a wheelgun


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not a fan of DAO, at least with the external hammer. I have not shot glocks much so I can't comment on them but my CZ is DA/SA if it is decocked and I like that. If I am target practicing, I usually pull the hammer back if it is decocked and fire single action. I love the crispness of a single action trigger but I grew up shooting competition guns so a 5+ pound trigger or a long travel trigger feels strange to me.

I feel like the DAO are for people who a jumpy and can't keep their "finger straight and off the trigger".


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Glock does rule the D/A in my book, but no one has let me in on anythig that beats it yet....P,Colalaw???? HHMMmmmm Na have a D/A 38 an not to lit up over the trigger, Some guys have a trigger job done an are true believers in DAO, go figure. I guess its what feels right to your need,, A tool is what you make of it, ole Carver


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The new Walther PPQ has a better trigger than Glock.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Learn how to shoot both. You can not compare apples to oranges sanely.
What all of you are all missing from yoru vocabulary is a term I use called 
"Ease of Accuracy" or EoA

Every trigger, every gun, every grip angle, every bore axis, etc, play into Ease of Accuracy.

I haven't met a gun yet that was less accurate than me.

A shooter has to understand, the manufacturing process and marketing to understand triggers.

When the majority of Americans learn how to shoot hand guns effectively and efficiently then guns will get better, basically small Glocks with variable model grip angle, more ergonomic optional triggers curves and optional safeties.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

I guess its all preference, im just wondering how many people *PREFER* the real DOA only triggers vs regular glock/mp/xd ect. double action

I can shoot either decent, I do not enjoy shooting with the DOA pull at all

I guess ill be selling my sig p250 soon, make room for another G17 or other 9mm with a shorter trigger


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Lloyd said:


> I guess its all preference, im just wondering how many people *PREFER* the real DOA only triggers vs regular glock/mp/xd ect. double action
> 
> I can shoot either decent, I do not enjoy shooting with the DOA pull at all
> 
> I guess ill be selling my sig p250 soon, make room for another G17 or other 9mm with a shorter trigger


Many federal agencies like them out of liability reasons. There have been many studies in law enforcement that have summarily concluded that longer trigger pulls (just long not heavy) give the user better realization that the trigger is actually being pulled. Also DAO is easier to train on than DA/SA, having two separate trigger pulls is almost like having to train with two different handguns.

Striker fired handguns like the Glock are a remedy to the above. They are really a unique class of their own having long pulls with a like single action. Most law enforcement choose Glock for cost, but when agencies can throw money around they will buy Sigs or HK in DAO out of the above reasons. You also have to remember LEO are not gun people and when you can make training for something that a person is afraid of and doesn't care about easier its a win. Many agencies through internal studies also understand that most shootings happen at close distances, so they really don't care about a good light trigger pull. We knew all of this by 1981 when NYPD released a study indicating that 90% of all shootings were less than 15ft.


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

I prefer a single action trigger, but if you are carrying in a pocket I'll take a DAO all day.


----------

